# FOR SALE: 2008 CHEVY 3500 HD



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

*2008 CHEVY 3500 HD *20,758 miles
V-8 6.0 LITER ENGINE (GAS) 4 X 4
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
8 ft. Knapheide Dump Bed
8 ½ ft. Pro Plow Western Ultra Mount Snow Plow
Strobe Light (4 foot)
Counter Weight for snowblade

*$22,000 OBO 
Call John at: (217)415-2955; (217)341-6828; or (217)636-7279*


----------

